# Would you? (Tooth Jewelry)



## BloodMittens (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't know about anyone else, but I've been noticing these on a few people on the internet, and even in the tattoo shop I go to :O!
My friend is actually a piercer and has about four of these in his teeth, I don't know about anyone else but I put in a call to my dentist to put two of these bad boys into my canines. I have read that it's completely safe and temporary so you can get them removed anytime you want! Normally they last from 3-4 months depending on what you eat and how much you clean your teeth (you have to clean your teeth more than usual when these are in, no surprise there!). 

I don't know why, I just like the way they look! And being temporary makes it even better :3

How about anyone else?

(I don't know if this is in the right spot, please move if not)
















MMMMHMMMM


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't have one but in Germany a lot of girls have a little tooth jewelry, like that in the first picture! It's not bad for your tooth and every dentist do it, so you can feel assured (=
The most girls loose it after a few monts but your dentist can remove it. That's like falsies, only the glue is better and stay longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like it when girls have beautiful white and good tooths (=


----------



## Patricia (Sep 23, 2008)

i don't dislike it but it's really not for me, but you hate to have nice teeth or it'll look nasty imo


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Sep 23, 2008)

I kinda like them...but I tend to like things that glitter more than the next person.


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anjelik_dreamin* 

 
_I kinda like them...but I tend to like things that glitter more than the next person._

 
Same. Lol.


----------



## funii_bunnii (Sep 23, 2008)

I've got one and its temp, its been months more than 5 i believe... However i sometimes get paranoid so i brush my teeth 3 times a day and the first time i got it done i thought it was going to drop off jeez far from it


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh god, me and my friends used to do this in 9th grade.. lol.. I'm sure it wasn't good for our teeth, but we used to superglue those little nail gems on our teeth and thought we were cool, haha.. this was about 10 years ago. 

I doubt I would do it now though.


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 23, 2008)

Nah it's too distracting for me.  Like the ones Pink has on her teeth, just make her teeth look dirty.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 23, 2008)

I had a friend who did this on her own with super glue lol. It was definitely cool looking. I would have done this for sure in high school, but as a "professional" (whatever that means 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I don't think i would do it now.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 23, 2008)

Not for me. I'd still worry about tooth damage. I've paid way too much in dental bills for me to do anything nuts with my teeth


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 23, 2008)

LMAO I'm cracking the hell up over here because my friend and I used to do this in high school, quite some time ago.

We would just use nail glue. They came off when you wanted them to and neither of us have any damage.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Oh god, me and my friends used to do this in 9th grade.. lol.. I'm sure it wasn't good for our teeth, but we used to superglue those little nail gems on our teeth and thought we were cool, haha.. this was about 10 years ago. 

I doubt I would do it now though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO! I didn't see this before. This is exactly what we did. So funny!


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 23, 2008)

I knew a couple of people that got this done professionally, they just had little white crystals, although it was about 5 years ago now. At the time I thought it was the most amazing thing ha ha and I totally wanted one.

Now however I think it would be slightly tacky. Although it is temporary I suppose so it might just be a bit of fun for some people. But like others have said I think you have to have super lovely teeth for it to look nice (I'm getting my teeth whitened that's enough for me). I wouldn't get a gem though regardless, I have enough tooth troubles and I'm sure my dentist would kill me if I somehow managed to get a foreign body glued to my tooth! That said I'm almost certain my dentist would not offer this service anyway...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 23, 2008)

They kind of look like cavities...at least on Pink they do


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 23, 2008)

I wouldn't do it. I don't go around smiling as wide as I can all the time and it looks like a fad.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_They kind of look like cavities...at least on Pink they do_

 
I thought the same thing!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't think they're cute at all, lol.


----------



## mtrimier (Sep 23, 2008)

only if i could spell out my name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



no, seriously, not a look i would try. (now watch this catch on with the kids in my neighbor hood.)


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 23, 2008)

It kind of looks like something stuck on your tooth, Like Cilantro.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 23, 2008)

I like it! If I saw it on someone I'd be like 'oh, that's so cool!' but I wouldn't get it because it's a _pinch_ too ghetto fab for me, lol. It reminds me of a lesser version of a diamond plated grill. haha. I really like the heart though!! It's more 'artsy'


----------



## Malena (Sep 23, 2008)

I don´t like that at all. It looks like you need to clean your teeth...to me, anyway


----------



## concertina (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the look, myself. You really only get one set of teeth; I wouldn't want to screw them up beyond repair!


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 23, 2008)

I like the one in the first pic, but the ones pink has just look terrible imo. Good thing that they're temporary or you'd be stuck with it until you were old and crippled LOL


----------



## Nox (Sep 23, 2008)

I personally don't like them.  At all.  Not the idea of it, and definitely not the look.  But I'm only speaking for myself.  

Anybody else is completely free to decorate their teeth the way they see fit, I wouldn't care either way.  But it's just not right for me.


----------



## mjalomo (Sep 23, 2008)

On Pink, they look a little like mini-braces.  I would pass on this one, but would just be curious if anyone else had them.  I might be tempted to look at their mouths as they speak to me.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 23, 2008)

lol at first I thought you meant making jewellery out of teeth... 

I personally don't like it, because unless you look up close it just looks like random speckles on their teeth which looks kinda weird.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Sep 23, 2008)

I think they are cute on canines but they look funky on other teeth :x


----------



## susannef (Sep 23, 2008)

IMO these look cute close up, but from a distance it just looks like you have something stuck in your teeth. I wouldnt get this.


----------



## GreekChick (Sep 24, 2008)

I freaking love them! I love glitzy things in general.


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 24, 2008)

i know a girl who has one, & it looks really cute on her. i'm not sure if i'd do it myself though. 5 month temporary tooth jewel is a little harder to live with than 1 day false eyelashes. i change my mind too often to commit to it for that long!


----------



## franimal (Sep 24, 2008)

I love it, I love it, I love it!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Not for me. I'd still worry about tooth damage. I've paid way too much in dental bills for me to do anything nuts with my teeth_

 
Uh yeah, same here


----------



## frankenstain (Sep 24, 2008)

I saw a video of a German salon and they were putting these on. I think its totally cute. I would wear it. But then again I like having facial piercings and looking a little different.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 24, 2008)

I think the tooth jewerly thing is pretty cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I have to agree though, that pink does look like she has a bunch of small cavaties, im sure up close they look cute though...  I think that the monica the singer, has like 24k gold w/ pretty large sized diamonds on all 4 of her canines O_O she had hers surgically done!!!


----------



## mocha_queen (Sep 24, 2008)

My mom had that done and asked if I wanted to as well
No thanks.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 24, 2008)

It looks really cute... but it isn't for me.


----------



## lara (Sep 24, 2008)

Hell no.


----------



## -moonflower- (Sep 25, 2008)

No way!
A girl I know had one and it looked like she had a bit of dirt on her tooth!


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I think they are cute on canines but they look funky on other teeth :x_

 
That's what I thought too! That's why I think I'll get one on each canine and then get them off in a month or two if I feel the need.

I think it matters on the person too, some people look good in them, some just don't. I don't like them on PINK's teeth either... they look wonky, but she's one of the only celebrities with them that I could find XD


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 26, 2008)

^post Pics!!!!


----------



## mac*lover (Sep 26, 2008)

Nooo ,but my sister in Sweden said that there is a lot of girls have them


----------



## Sushi. (Sep 28, 2008)

my mom has one and i think it looks gorgeous on her, shes actually the first person ive ever seen with one, she got hers because she had a hole in her tooth tho, her dentist was going to fill it in with the white stuff to match her tooth but she asked if she could put a diamond in it instead, so he did, so heres is not just a flat piece. From the pictures shown above my moms looks alot different, most people cant tell she has it, just when she smiles it shines. but it does'nt look like a dark dot on her tooth like some of these look to me.


----------



## flymestza (Sep 28, 2008)

Yea I 'm not feeling it.  I like bling and all but personally I feel it's a little over the top.  More power to you if you can rock it tho!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Sep 28, 2008)

I have one, and no it doesn't look dirty or like somthing weird. If anything its not really noticeable except when it catches light. Its a .4 diamond I think.. I"ve had it for five years, permanent. So far it hasn't come off, and I don't have any damage from it. If I wanted it removed the dentist can fill the little tiny hole w/ porcelain. 

Its not for everyone. But I really like mine, I have NEVEr seen anyone outside my family w/ it until recently. I guess its like a trend now. Mine is a family tradition. 

Oh well I love mine


----------

